# Some newer work...



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 15, 2005)

Hi all,

It's been a while but here's some new stuff I wrote:

*Strange Land:*
http://www.sidbarnhoorn.com/downloads/strange_land.mp3

Same as with Herman I wrote 2 pieces for "The Picture of Dorian Gray" assignment we had to do. Here are my 2 compo's:

*Sybil Vane's Downfall:*
http://www.sidbarnhoorn.com/downloads/dorian_gray_project/1_sybil_vanes_downfall.mp3

*The Revelation:*
http://www.sidbarnhoorn.com/downloads/dorian_gray_project/2_the_revelation.mp3

It was great fun working on this Dorian Gray project. Cool book as well, btw. Here's a link to the whole book which is fully online, for the ones whom are interested:

http://www.sparknotes.com/lit/doriangray

Cheers,


----------



## Jerry LaBrie (May 15, 2005)

*Nice Stuff*

Hi Sid,
Yep, That 'Strange Land' piece had some character. I liked the instrumentation. I have to get around to ask you about some of the string tremelo articulations that you used( kinda sounded like spiccato or Jete.) the texture is spooky alright and yet when the woodwinds come in , you really do get the feeling that you are looking across a landscape. Hmm. I like that. Very visual. 

I remember reading Portrait of Dorian Gray awhile back. The track 'Downfall' was good the piano and harp were great mood setters. 'Revelation ' was a real killer, though. Really liked what you did with the string articulations. Nice and scary. Yeah, good stuff. 

Jerry


----------



## Niah (May 15, 2005)

I'm impressed sid!

I like this contemporary pieces, it's also obvious that you have added some noise that brought a lot of character to the recordings.
Well done!


----------



## lux (May 15, 2005)

Very nice Sid. Great athmosphere and harmonical work.

I would just fix some brass notes on the first and third pieces. The trombones come a bit too out.

good job

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 15, 2005)

Hi Sid,

I like Strange Land. Nice job with the ambience. There are 2 chords near the end, I do not have a time but I believe you will find a minor 9th interval when looking over the structure. You may wish to change one of the offending notes.

Downfall has a consistent and strong ambience. As an exercise to make the piece more lush you might want to consider in the first half when the cello lines match a note in the chord on ths violins, moving the double in the violin. you may like or may not, but you may discover something...

Revelation is good...nice work, you probably don't need to double bones and cello on legato lines.

I mentioned on Hermans thread that the course you are taking is unconventional, and very free thinking. My Kudos to the course planners.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 15, 2005)

Ey Craig,

Thank you all for your comments and advice.

Jerry, the strings are from Sonic Implants (SISS) and have cool effects in them and the tremelo is accually one of those effects. I used, for the violins and cellos, the "wide tremelo". They really sound harsh and eerie indeed and do they thing well. I hope I've anwsered your question with this, if you've got more just ask.

Niah, thanks! I indeed added background noise to give the whole thing more of a 'recorded' character. Of course that's very difficult to get with samples but it does it's job well I might add.

Lux, with, abit too out, you mean they're too much on the foreground? That could be the case though. Thanks for yer comments...

Craig, thanks for the comments. I'll check it out. Haha, ya we're on the same class studying Composition for the Media, pretty cool and educational stuff. I've learned alot in this first year that's for sure.

Cheers,


----------



## Jackull (May 15, 2005)

Nice work Sid, after listening to this projects for DorianGray now i have to read what's this about. Sounds interesting...

Good job,
jackULL


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 15, 2005)

Great pieces Sid!

Jackull - planet pdf has the full Dorian Gray book by Oscar Wilde as a free pdf here: http://www.planetpdf.com/ebookarticle.a ... entID=6172
It's a bit of an awkward way to read a whole book, but you could read the first chapter and then set off to the libary or bookstore whatever :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 15, 2005)

Sid - Revelations is worth the price of admission! Very well done. Good mix and overall ambience. Harmonically complex yet seems to really work! Keep it up.


----------



## DPK (May 16, 2005)

Beautifully crafted works here Sid! Extremely visual and really emotionally focused.

Well done!! 

Dan-


----------



## Sicmu (May 16, 2005)

It's very atmospheric, there is nice use of dissonance and it sounds good but what is this this Dorian gray project ? I ask because your music sounds like film music , is there any movie to come with ? 
IMO because the music is very filmic it can't be fully appreciated as a standalone : there is no structure, no musical development and I can't figure out where the music leads to. 
So I visited your website and listened to your symphonic pieces but I noticed the same thing : a succesion of film cues, harmonic clusters without connections between the different sections, it sounds like film music without film.
I'm sorry if I'm rude but I notice that most of the orchestral music I can hear on the forums is one or two minute pieces and by the "classical" symphonic standard even a 6-10 minutes piece is considered as very short : I think that music needs time to tell a story with a "logical" and thematic development that is more that weird and scary athmospheres you can create with mastery indeed.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 16, 2005)

Ey guys,

Thanks for the comments 'n stuff. Sicmu, it was the assignment to write a filmic cue for the story of Dorian Gray... there are many diffirent version of the story on film but I agree with you that I don't use the traditional classical thematic development technique and I should master that as well... I've recently decided to work on a new suite but this time work out diffirent theme's and see if I can give it a classical-ish development twist. Should be a good exercise as well... thanks...

Cheers,


----------



## fictionmusic (May 16, 2005)

Excellent stuff Sid! Beautiful textures, masterful approach and stunningly realistic mockups. I really like your stuff, you have a real ears for modernism, and it never sounds like it is supposed to be HORROR music (which is what so much modern stuff is used for), rather it sounds natural and genuine.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 18, 2005)

Thanks David, for your comments/compliments.

I'm glad you like it. More to come... 

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 24, 2005)

Superb stuff as always! Wonderful realization. Are these the full version of the SISS strings?
J


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 24, 2005)

Ey Jamie,

Thanks mate, yes, these are from the full package of SISS. Pretty cool ey?

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 24, 2005)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Ey Jamie,
> 
> Thanks mate, yes, these are from the full package of SISS. Pretty cool ey?
> 
> Cheers,



Sweet stuff. I always loved the sound of the SISS.
Nice work!
J


----------



## gugliel (Jun 4, 2005)

Listened -- again -- to Strange Land. Very good work, always clear sense of musical progress to go along with the dramatic gesture. Should work well in film, too.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jun 15, 2005)

Ey Gugliel,

Thanks alot man. I'm surely going to use this technique in my new score, if it calls for it, that is. I'm going to score a sci-fi/action film called Praxis. I'll even get royalties so that's pretty cool! 

Cheers,


----------

